# The Dept. Of Finance DID warn the Government on the economy.



## carpedeum (1 Mar 2011)

"An independent review of the Department of Finance over the past ten years has found that it did warn about Government budgetary polices and the property boom, but that any warnings were 'overwhelmed' by political and other pressures."

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0301/finance-business.html

This report answers the question many of us have been asking.

it also shows the need for a Whistleblowers Charter to protect public servants and their careers should they have the courage to shout STOP! Too many careers of civil and public servants have been ruined in the past by politicians.

All the more reason why Ahern, McCreevey, Cowen, Lenihan and the various financial regulators should be held to account. Remember, they also ignored or partially implemented and the revoked the various Bacon Rrports too on the property market.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Mar 2011)

carpedeum said:


> Remember, they also ignored or partially implemented and the revoked the various Bacon Rrports too on the property market.



All the Bacon Report measures did was to drive rents and house prices through the roof. It says a lot that the Simon Community and Threshold were among those calling for their abolition back in 2001.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2011)

covered here

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=150532


----------

